# Willowdale Lake?



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all,

My wife and I are buying a new home a short walk from Willowdale Lake. I understand the lake is private and you have to have a fishing lot in order to fish it. I'm wondering if anyone has experience on that lake to help me make a decision as to whether or not it would be worth spending leasing a fishing lot. How is the fishing overall? What species? How much fishing pressure and boat traffic does it have?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I know a few guys that have access to it. If you like big fish then do it!! Also dont forget your ogf buddy that gave you the info!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Urizen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I are buying a new home a short walk from Willowdale Lake. I understand the lake is private and you have to have a fishing lot in order to fish it. I'm wondering if anyone has experience on that lake to help me make a decision as to whether or not it would be worth spending leasing a fishing lot. How is the fishing overall? What species? How much fishing pressure and boat traffic does it have?
> 
> ...


good fishing just don't eat any


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fished it years ago many times. The place was loaded with bass and some good ones. A 100 bass day between two guys was easy to do.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I fish it regularly. Shore fishing is decent. Lots of 2 lb bass. Bigger also. Very nice size gills. Big carp. Mostly shallow. 5-6 ft. Max depth is about 18 ft. Moderate boat traffic. Very busy on holidays. Electric only. Pressure is usually light. Not sure about leasing a lot. Most lakefront is owned and they don't allow outsiders to fish as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

The country club offers a "fishing lot lease" which gives you access to the lake, even if you don't own property on the lake. 

Thanks for all the info guys, it seems like it might be worth the extra money to have a decent spot to fish so close to the new house. With the first baby on the way, this might be the only way I get to fish for a while. I'm guessing that getting a full day to fish is going to get a lot more difficult, but I can probably swing a couple hours to go down the street and fish.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I used to own a lot there before they drained and refilled the lake. 

Night fishing for bass there is the best I've ever experienced. If I told you about the best night I had there, nobody here would believe me (unless they fished there).

Buy the lot. Perfect your top water bassing skills on hot summer nights. 

Use NO lights (including running lights, it's private and you don't need them), make NO sounds, keep your lure within 3 feet of the shore at all times. Parallel the bank when casting.

I promise you'll have multiple nights of catching 5 lbers in July and August. The pigs in that lake bite at night.

I had babies back then too. Go fishing after the little ones are down for the night.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So ive looked everywhere online about leasing a lot for fishing right out their. Any one know who to get ahold of about this


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

You have to get in touch with the Willowdale Lake Country Club.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Uri. Any idea what a lease costs per year


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

You used to have to be "sponsored" by an existing member. The cost used to be $500 initially, then $250 every 6 months. Lots are hard to come by. They don't come up for sale very often.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dave_E said:


> You used to have to be "sponsored" by an existing member. The cost used to be $500 initially, then $250 every 6 months. Lots are hard to come by. They don't come up for sale very often.


If a lot is available, how much are they now? How far is it from Portage Lakes?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Willowdale is only 15 minutes or so from portage


----------

